# Cool Watch!



## Blake Bowden (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Flatworlder (Nov 15, 2014)

I want one


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Nov 15, 2014)

If u don't mine me asking what does the other side mean?


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Nov 15, 2014)

Mind*


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 15, 2014)

Memento Mori.


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Nov 15, 2014)

That makes sense . I had to google what that meant but any knowledge is good thank you. True knowledge might I add. I was told by a very mis- informed  person now that I think about it that it meant evil.


----------



## bezobrazan (Nov 15, 2014)

I really, really, really want that watch.


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Nov 15, 2014)

Where u get it from?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 15, 2014)

Very nice, quite unusual.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 15, 2014)

Kyle Samuel said:


> I was told by a very mis- informed  person now that I think about it that it meant evil.


People who think a skull is inherently evil are like people who think a triangle means illuminati; misinformed by fiction passed off as fact, reality based on novels.


----------



## NY.Light (Nov 16, 2014)

Death is a subject for meditation.  The Dias de Los Muertos parties, for example, use a lot of skeletal imagery in a festive atmosphere to contemplate the death of loved ones and their own death. Medieval monks used to keep skulls on their writing desks to signify that death comes to all, including them. Contemplating death can be very humbling, leading one to live better.


----------

